# Made a friend



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Have any of you made a special friend through pet forum?
I have been exchanging emails with a lovely lady I met on here, we live quite a distance apart so it will only be a pen friendship. I really hope we meet some day.
When I started using a computer, not long ago, I never would have thought that this was possible.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I too have made special friends through the forum - have met up and spent a few days away at a show with one of them and the other god help me when I go to visit lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> I too have made special friends through the forum - have met up and spent a few days away at a show with one of them and the other god help me when I go to visit lol


Is she a bit nutty


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Is she a bit nutty


He lol He :thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

have meet a few nice people!!...Yous know whos you are....


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

does anyone wanna be my friend?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> does anyone wanna be my friend?


I'll be you fiend Lily's mum!
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll be you fiend Lily's mum!
> DT


I'd rather a fRiend please:blink:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lily's Mum said:


> I'd rather a fRiend please:blink:


hmmm will I do  lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I'd rather a fRiend please:blink:


LOL that was really funny.

I think you and i would cause too much trouble


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive met a few people here on Pet Forums i consider to be good friends. They know who they are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I have met several friends on another forum I used to frequent Rona, One comes to stay with us whenever they are showing in Newark, Another visits quite often, and another - who I have not met seems to have a similar sense of humur to myself and we intend meeting up with this year - maybe at a game fayre! But all sharing the same interestm(breed) I have met briefly many of them at shows and through the breed club & rescue.
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I'd rather a fRiend please:blink:


Just making sure you were paying attention! could i''ll be you mucca!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I do think the Internet is THE most amazing thing though.

It's such a fantastic way of getting to know people and *really *communicating with the world.

I love the way some people on here really make me laugh and seem to get my sense of humour, or humour me  (you know who you are)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> LOL that was really funny.
> 
> I think you and i would cause too much trouble


I'll be you're friend too Rainy
We could be renamed Triple Trouble - that'd really keep sherlock on her toes


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll be you're friend too Rainy
> We could be renamed Triple Trouble - that'd really keep sherlock on her toes


No definately not lol be a mod's nightmare :nono:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> No definately not lol be a mod's nightmare :nono:


Who me 

I am the calming influence


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll be you're friend too Rainy
> We could be renamed Triple Trouble - that'd really keep sherlock on her toes


I'm already having trouble with you two, and that other partner in crime S:lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am cream crackered tonight so I won't be much trouble.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I have made a few friends on here, ive also met a not so nice person due to this site but thats life


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Have any of you made a special friend through pet forum?
> I have been exchanging emails with a lovely lady I met on here, we live quite a distance apart so it will only be a pen friendship. I really hope we meet some day.
> When I started using a computer, not long ago, I never would have thought that this was possible.


who is the lovely lady rona?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll be you're friend too Rainy
> We could be renamed Triple Trouble - that'd really keep sherlock on her toes


I would consider it an honour. I think Shazach could add to the mayhem too :devil:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'd like to think we are all friends here .. for the most part any how, i know we all disagree with one another but thats only to be expected .. i think your'll all great.
Some great pets, some great humour, and most of all, great people.
Thx for being apart of Pet Forums!

Paul
Moderator!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I would consider it an honour. I think Shazach could add to the mayhem too :devil:


That's the other partner in crime


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> who is the lovely lady rona?


Don't know if I should say, she's quite modest


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> That's the other partner in crime


O Good she would hate to be left out of the fun.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I think everyone on here is great.

with you all sitting up with me threw candy's labour and birth. the ones that live quite close i think we need to meet up and have a doggy day out or maybe just a good P*** up HEHE


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

It is strange because when i meet someone with dogs i find myself thinking "i wonder if they are on the forum?"

I was in Southwold today (mothers day treat ) and i could have been standing next to any number of pet forumites


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

you are all great - thank you for such good fun, decent converstion,,,lets arrange a gathering


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> you are all great - thank you for such good fun, decent converstion,,,lets arrange a gathering


OK.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I think this is a lovely topic....

I have made a special friend on here, it just kind of happened! I always hope to have a message from them when I check my mail, and always love to natter to them - about anything and everything!

I also met my lovely OH on the internet, so I do think the internet is a wonderful place.........most of the time!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> I think this is a lovely topic....
> 
> I have made a special friend on here, it just kind of happened! I always hope to have a message from them when I check my mail, and always love to natter to them - about anything and everything!
> 
> I also met my lovely OH on the internet, so I do think the internet is a wonderful place.........most of the time!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> I'm already having trouble with you two, and that other partner in crime S:lol:





rainy said:


> I would consider it an honour. I think Shazach could add to the mayhem too :devil:


Hehe, I'm choked to be included! :biggrin::001_tongue::001_tongue::biggrin:



rainy said:


> O Good she would hate to be left out of the fun.


You know me so well, lol :w00t::001_tongue::w00t:

I've met some lovely people on this forum - I never realised you could do this on t'internet. I'm sure I speak for many that life is busy, sometimes fraught, sometimes haevy with responsibilities (not that I'd change a thing :lol and coming on here and having a laugh and giving and recieving support when needed is much, much appreciated and it's the people that make it that way,
(anybody being sick yet :ciappa

:001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Hehe, I'm choked to be included! :biggrin::001_tongue::001_tongue::biggrin:
> 
> You know me so well, lol :w00t::001_tongue::w00t:
> 
> ...


totally agree hun.. 
thats what its all about !


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

rona said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Hehehehe, you never fail to make me smile!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't know if I should say, she's quite modest


I fink it might be me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I fink it might be me!


Modest:yikes:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I know who it is lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Hehe, I'm choked to be included! :biggrin::001_tongue::001_tongue::biggrin:
> 
> You know me so well, lol :w00t::001_tongue::w00t:
> 
> ...


No but i'm blubbing into my Pinot 

(it's been a long day)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> No but i'm blubbing into my Pinot
> 
> (it's been a long day)


sending you cyber hugs and a tissue - dont water down the Pinot :yikes:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i have spoken to a few via message but not actually made a friend yet :cryin: :cryin: im not loved


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Modest:yikes:


FOR DT

DEFINITION OF MODEST

1. Restraining within due limits of propriety; not forward, bold, boastful, or presumptious; rather retiring than pushing one's self forward; not obstructive;


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

tashi said:


> sending you cyber hugs and a tissue - dont water down the Pinot :yikes:


Don't fall for it Tashi, she's got a different excuse every night for reaching for the wine....:001_tt2::001_tt2::ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> sending you cyber hugs and a tissue - dont water down the Pinot :yikes:


I just wasted a load reading Lily Mums joke "why parents drink".

Laughed so much i spat it across the laptop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> i have spoken to a few via message but not actually made a friend yet :cryin: :cryin: im not loved


Now you are just fishing 

We love you and you fluffy bundles :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Shazach said:


> Don't fall for it Tashi, she's got a different excuse every night for reaching for the wine....:001_tt2::001_tt2::ciappa:


Have to get some of those excuses off her


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> I just wasted a load reading Lily Mums joke "why parents drink".
> 
> Laughed so much i spat it across the laptop.


OOH lick it up quick


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> FOR DT
> 
> DEFINITION OF MODEST
> 
> 1. Restraining within due limits of propriety; not forward, bold, boastful, or presumptious; rather retiring than pushing one's self forward; not obstructive;


does that me NO then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I know who it is lol


So do I


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Don't fall for it Tashi, she's got a different excuse every night for reaching for the wine....:001_tt2::001_tt2::ciappa:


I have a 4 month old puppy
A 2 year old
A 5 year old
I am a childminder

I think that validates my need

Check out Lilys Mums joke about why parents drink (that *will *be my 2 year old, as soon as she can work out how the phone works)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the forum is a great place to meet people 

I especially like it because it gives me a chance to talk to all sorts of different people and speak to owners of lots of different pets, its lovely to see the huge range of pets we all have and to share our experiences of them 

It's also nice to talk to people my own age about different breeds of dogs and other animals - most of my friends are more interested in going out on the razz and drinking themselves silly, they're not interested in talking about how cruel puppy farms are or how BSL should be abolished, so when I come here, it's lovely to be able to discuss these things with people who are as passionate about them as I am.

Yes we may sometimes have our falling outs, and some people may come here just to cause trouble, but it'd be boring if sparks didn't fly from time to time 

So thankyou to everyone that made me feel so welcome when I joined and I really do consider everyone here as friends


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> OOH lick it up quick


It's fine i have plenty more in the fridge


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So do I


Mmmmm........


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

By the way Mr Stiches Welcome to our little Gang
That is Shaz, Rainy, Lily & Myself!!!
Quadruple Trouble

Rona keeps us all under control! Or would you prefer to help Rona in her quest for peaced??Love
DT


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> It's fine i have plenty more in the fridge


I am on my way estimated time of arrival


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

rainy said:


> Now you are just fishing
> 
> We love you and you fluffy bundles :thumbup:


hey a girls gotta try


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> By the way Mr Stiches Welcome to our little Gang
> That is Shaz, Rainy, Lily & Myself!!!
> Quadruple Trouble
> 
> ...


Iv never been in a gang before! I feel like a 15 year old in the school yard!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I have a 4 month old puppy
> A 2 year old
> A 5 year old
> I am a childminder
> ...


Hehe, ok you win!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Reminds me of a Gary GLitter tune Do you Wanna Be In my gang


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am on my way estimated time of arrival


I have just realised i haven't cooked dinner yet (i have fed the kids before anyone phones the social) so it could get messy 

Chips are now in the oven


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

so long as its not his gang....scary man....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Reminds me of a Gary GLitter tune Do you Wanna Be In my gang


Don't mention that man in the same thread as children


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't mention that man in the same thread as children


no offence meant


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Reminds me of a Gary GLitter tune Do you Wanna Be In my gang


Showing your age! Did you see the thread about you the other day???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> I have just realised i haven't cooked dinner yet (i have fed the kids before anyone phones the social) so it could get messy
> 
> Chips are now in the oven


ok what we having with them :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I think the forum is a great place to meet people
> 
> I especially like it because it gives me a chance to talk to all sorts of different people and speak to owners of lots of different pets, its lovely to see the huge range of pets we all have and to share our experiences of them
> 
> ...


I love the "Debate" too. It keeps it interesting


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> so long as its not his gang....scary man....


I have actually had the displeasure of meeting the man - but I did like that song


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> By the way Mr Stiches Welcome to our little Gang
> That is Shaz, Rainy, Lily & Myself!!!
> Quadruple Trouble
> 
> ...


Always have been on the outside:001_huh::crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I have actually had the displeasure of meeting the man - but I did like that song


Are you avoiding the Where's Lily thread then:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

oooh do i get to join a gang? or do i only get probation as a newbie?

do i have to perform any hazing rituals?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> Iv never been in a gang before! I feel like a 15 year old in the school yard!


Welcome to the gang. We need more to join. Anyone else want to join?:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you avoiding the Where's Lily thread then:devil::devil::devil:


What are you on about? Lily is on the sofa


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh do i get to join a gang? or do i only get probation as a newbie?
> 
> do i have to perform any hazing rituals?


Course you can!!! as can Fleur - where is she by the way!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Always have been on the outside:001_huh::crying:


O No very much on the inside, we need a "Leader of the gang" (sorry thought i would carry on the song theme.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh do i get to join a gang? or do i only get probation as a newbie?
> 
> do i have to perform any hazing rituals?


Thought you joined the other night?
You've just got to get in there


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Course you can!!! as can Fleur - where is she by the way!


Yeh Fleur definitely should be here


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

rainy said:


> O No very much on the inside, we need a "Leader of the gang" (sorry thought i would carry on the song theme.)


Defo not an outside person!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> ok what we having with them :ihih:


Fish in Parsley sauce (LOL it's all i have in the freezer) we have been at the beach all day as a Mothers Day suprise so the chicken i bought didn't get cooked.

My poor husband thinks his throat has been cut since i joined this forum.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Guess I am an outsider cos I am one of 'them' :scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> Defo not an outside person!


If that's about me, I'm always outside, I work there


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> What are you on about? Lily is on the sofa


there was a thread! dedicated to you - and your pole!! 
That Shaz and that Rainy - I don't know  but some of the things they said................ Rona tried to keep em in check - but it was a fruitless task:devil::devil:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Hehe, we got a BIG gang going on.....
What are we called now then Rent-a-mob??? :lol::biggrin::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> there was a thread! dedicated to you - and your pole!!
> That Shaz and that Rainy - I don't know  but some of the things they said................ Rona tried to keep em in check - but it was a fruitless task:devil::devil:


It's always like that with them two:scared:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> there was a thread! dedicated to you - and your pole!!
> That Shaz and that Rainy - I don't know  but some of the things they said................ Rona tried to keep em in check - but it was a fruitless task:devil::devil:


Shhh, don't tell her - she might go away again 

(Snitch)


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> there was a thread! dedicated to you - and your pole!!
> That Shaz and that Rainy - I don't know  but some of the things they said................ Rona tried to keep em in check - but it was a fruitless task:devil::devil:


I got rid of that pole -ever since I leant it to you it aint the same...got a funny smell


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I got rid of that pole -ever since I leant it to you it aint the same...got a funny smell


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> there was a thread! dedicated to you - and your pole!!
> That Shaz and that Rainy - I don't know  but some of the things they said................ Rona tried to keep em in check - but it was a fruitless task:devil::devil:





rona said:


> It's always like that with them two:scared:


Rainy, where've you gone - they're ganging up on us again.....get your head out of the wine rack girl and help me out here!!!:frown2::biggrin::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Guess I am an outsider cos I am one of 'them' :scared:


Do we get special treatment if we let you join we may even let you be the leader for very special
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Right just got myself a nice cold beer! Somehow I seem to keep drinking since I joined here! - your all a bad bad influence!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> It's always like that with them two:scared:


It was nothing but fluffy loveliness in your homour (from me anyway)

Can i nominate Little Miss Sunshine and Coolkat they are very much required.

I also think we should forget the "gang" and start talking about our own political party??????

Who else is in???

Tashi - you are not one of "them" you are one of "us". Didn't really think of Mods like that anyway, you do a great and very necessary job (do you want ketchup??) !!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight I am drinking lager


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Shhh, don't tell her - she might go away again
> 
> (Snitch)


Tooo late Girls - she knows!! prepare for the wrath of DUSTY!!!!! you never knew Dusty did you??? Run, run quick and hide


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh do i get to join a gang? or do i only get probation as a newbie?
> 
> do i have to perform any hazing rituals?


Whats a hazing ritual???? :lol::lol: I think you should definitely perform one just so I can find out what one is!

Sh xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> It was nothing but fluffy loveliness in your homour (from me anyway)
> 
> Can i nominate Little Miss Sunshine and Coolkat they are very much required.
> 
> ...


yes please and thankyou we do try to be one of the 'gang' and try not to be too over the top :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

If you lot wanna diss me then I aint gonna go searching for the thread,,,,come on guys and gals I can take it - give it the best you can now to MY FACE


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

lmao 

things like running round the park starkers

drinking enough alcohol to knock out an elephant

coming home drunk to find someone has removed everyting in your room (or turned it all upside down)

getting sent on pointless treasurehunts to find your all your stolen knickers (happened to a friend of mine in usa lol lol)

ummm - most are funny but some get nasty lol - just a warning before the pc brigade slap me in chains!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> If you lot wanna diss me then I aint gonna go searching for the thread,,,,come on guys and gals I can take it - give it the best you can now to MY FACE


We just missed you Hon, and were speculating where you were, Rainy suggested you were kidnapped, I suggested you were working the pole.
Nothing wrong in that is the, those two troblemakers are just stirring....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> If you lot wanna diss me then I aint gonna go searching for the thread,,,,come on guys and gals I can take it - give it the best you can now to MY FACE


i think our political party should be called The Lilys Mums Party and we should campaign for giant rabbits for all !!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Shazach i was off giving advice to someone, you know what we are supposed to do on here


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao
> 
> things like running round the park starkers
> 
> drinking enough alcohol to knock out an elephant


No matter how much alcohol I drank I don't think I'd attempt to knock out an elephant :ciappa:



billyboysmammy said:


> getting sent on pointless treasurehunts to find your all your stolen knickers (happened to a friend of mine in usa lol lol)


That would take a LOT of time, I have many many pairs of knickers, Rainy says it's cause my butts so big :crying:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My husband took me away on Friday night - met up with some good friends for a nice meal and drinks,,,then on Saturday we looked at some properties....Saturday night I went to London...came back this morning...with my new pole lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I really thought this was going to be a serious thread that you lot wouldn't take over.
Oh well:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> No matter how much alcohol I drank I don't think I'd attempt to knock out an elephant :ciappa:
> 
> That would take a LOT of time, I have many many pairs of knickers, Rainy says it's cause my butts so big :crying:


ooh me too

um well not the bit about rainy 

I buy new undies to cheer myself up if i'm feeling down! Some women like handbags, other like shoes - me! I like knickers! (and matching bras etc)


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> I really thought this was going to be a serious thread that you lot wouldn't take over.
> Oh well:001_tt2:


Oh come on ROna it is because we love you so much we just wanna join in


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

well i dont have a friends 
i talk to a few people but not got a soul mate YET lol
any offers ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> I really thought this was going to be a serious thread that you lot wouldn't take over.
> Oh well:001_tt2:


Up to their normal tricks again I see Rona

But come on - Admit it! - you wouldn't want if any other way!!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> well i dont have a friends
> i talk to a few people but not got a soul mate YET lol
> any offers ??


Your on my friends list Hon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> No matter how much alcohol I drank I don't think I'd attempt to knock out an elephant :ciappa:
> 
> That would take a LOT of time, I have many many pairs of knickers, Rainy says it's cause my butts so big :crying:


I'm from Norf Lundon I could knock out and Elephant.

Told you i could recommend a good weight loss programme


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have made some lovely friends on here xxx you know who you are we have such a laugh and are always there for each other :thumbup::thumbup:

Love you guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Up to their normal tricks again I see Rona
> 
> But come on - Admit it! - you wouldn't want if any other way!!!


WELL!!!!
I suppose it's ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I have made some lovely friends on here xxx you know who you are we have such a laugh and are always there for each other :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Love you guys!


I know we are Suzy....xxxx   :thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I'm from Norf Lundon I could knock out and Elephant.
> 
> Told you i could recommend a good weight loss programme


this is uncanny. where in North London did u live?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> I really thought this was going to be a serious thread that you lot wouldn't take over.
> Oh well:001_tt2:


I would hope people wouldn't think we are "cliquey" I will talk to ANYONE.

Come on everyone!!!!!! You are all welcome  just need to make room for Shazachs bum


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I would hope people wouldn't think we are "cliquey" I will talk to ANYONE.
> 
> Come on everyone!!!!!! You are all welcome  just need to make room for Shazachs bum


 Ive just spat my beer all over the monitor! :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I know we are Suzy....xxxx   :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: big hugzzzzzzzzzzxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I would hope people wouldn't think we are "cliquey" I will talk to ANYONE.
> 
> Come on everyone!!!!!! You are all welcome  just need to make room for Shazachs bum


Lily's Pole, Bordies ---- , and my head!
lol
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I would hope people wouldn't think we are "cliquey" I will talk to ANYONE.
> 
> Come on everyone!!!!!! You are all welcome  just need to make room for Shazachs bum


When Shazach walks backwards she has a warning message 'vehicle reversing, vehicle reversing' (sorry shazch, only jokinng u and ur back side is fab)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Lily's Pole, Bordies ---- , and my head!
> lol
> DT


Sausage - you aint got enough -----


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I would hope people wouldn't think we are "cliquey" I will talk to ANYONE.
> 
> Come on everyone!!!!!! You are all welcome  just need to make room for Shazachs bum


PMSL - now I've had to explain to my o/h why I'm giggling like a school girl!

We know you'll talk to anyone, it's shutting you up that's the problem.....::devil::001_tt2:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Sausage - you aint got enough -----


Is it sausage or sosage?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> PMSL - now I've had to explain to my o/h why I'm giggling like a school girl!
> 
> We know you'll talk to anyone, it's shutting you up that's the problem.....:devil::001_tt2:


According to my other half - I attract nutters!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: big hugzzzzzzzzzzxxx


lol...you knew i was talking about you...xxxx.  
Loves you loads.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> When Shazach walks backwards she has a warning message 'vehicle reversing, vehicle reversing' (sorry shazch, only jokinng u and ur back side is fab)


LMAO - I always walk backwards - it's my best feature!:biggrin::lol:

My dog when I was little wiggled as she walked, she taught me everything I know!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is when you lot are at your very best keep it up all of you - great :001_smile:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Is it sausage or sosage?


*PMSL Penny ........take it from one who knows lol :biggrin5: :crazy: :cornut: It is niehter of the sausages you talk about ...... :biggrin5: :crazy: :biggrin5: Its a Bugga   :biggrin5: :biggrin5:

And yes ive made lots of lovely friends on here, but not met any as yet....:biggrin5:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...you knew i was talking about you...xxxx.
> Loves you loads.


And Me too!!!!  There is soooo much love in the room!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> this is uncanny. where in North London did u live?


I was born in Barrowell Green and then lived in Edmonton (hardcore) until i was 11. I still visited Tottenham High Road and clubbed there in my Teens.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I was born in Barrowell Green and then lived in Edmonton (hardcore) until i was 11. I still visited Tottenham High Road and clubbed there in my Teens.


How old are u? Picketts Lock, Eltons, been there, seen it done it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> PMSL - now I've had to explain to my o/h why I'm giggling like a school girl!
> 
> We know you'll talk to anyone, it's shutting you up that's the problem.....::devil::001_tt2:


LOL

This is what i meant ealier. That is EXACTLY what i am like in "real life".

You will NEVER shut me up. It's my "gift" to the world


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> LMAO - I always walk backwards - it's my best feature!:biggrin::lol:
> 
> My dog when I was little wiggled as she walked, she taught me everything I know!


Weren't much then?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Penny ........take it from one who knows lol :biggrin5: :crazy: :cornut: It is niehter of the sausages you talk about ...... :biggrin5: :crazy: :biggrin5: Its a Bugga   :biggrin5: :biggrin5:
> 
> And yes ive made lots of lovely friends on here, but not met any as yet....:biggrin5:*


of course just buggaasa


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lily's Mum said:


> How old are u? Picketts Lock, Eltons, been there, seen it done it


I have been to Picketts Lock judged my first ever show there


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I was born in Barrowell Green and then lived in Edmonton (hardcore) until i was 11. I still visited Tottenham High Road and clubbed there in my Teens.


Old enough to remember Ritzys and then The Coolbury Club ( to wind up the coppers) and Rudolphs (which is now a strip club i think)

I was barred from the pub on The Green front (can't remember what it was called).


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have been to Picketts Lock judged my first ever show there


used to go to the gym there


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Old enough to remember Ritzys and then The Coolbury Club ( to wind up the coppers) and Rudolphs (which is now a strip club i think)
> 
> I was barred from the pub on The Green front (can't remember what it was called).


I was brought up in Chingford


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lily's Mum said:


> used to go to the gym there


It was in some huge indoor place could it have been like an indoor market type place :confused5:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> LOL
> 
> This is what i meant ealier. That is EXACTLY what i am like in "real life".
> 
> You will NEVER shut me up. It's my "gift" to the world


Do you have a gift reciept.....



DoubleTrouble said:


> Weren't much then?


    (No! )


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm having my fun curtailled! Hubby's feeling neglected :frown2:
So nite, nite (unless I can sneak back on later.....:thumbup1


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I was brought up in Chingford


Not far then.

It's weird because i am very much "home counties" girl now. We moved to Hertfordshire when i was 11 but when i get drunk, cross or have builders in i talk like a Norf Lundoner. My OH really laughs.

Picketts Lock is being regenerated as part of the Olympics thing i think. I used to go swimming there.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> It was in some huge indoor place could it have been like an indoor market type place :confused5:


Picketts Lock is a huge complex - has every sporting facility you can think off - both indoors and outdoors,,you can even camp there!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I'm having my fun curtailled! Hubby's feeling neglected :frown2:
> So nite, nite (unless I can sneak back on later.....:thumbup1


Nite Shaz


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Shazach said:


> I'm having my fun curtailled! Hubby's feeling neglected :frown2:
> So nite, nite (unless I can sneak back on later.....:thumbup1


lol I get that - Men!! they are such bloody babies !


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I'm having my fun curtailled! Hubby's feeling neglected :frown2:
> So nite, nite (unless I can sneak back on later.....:thumbup1


go give him a bj then come back on


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I'm having my fun curtailled! Hubby's feeling neglected :frown2:
> So nite, nite (unless I can sneak back on later.....:thumbup1


AWwwwww night x


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> go give him a bj then come back on


Now STOP making me waste wine !!!!

That's what i thought but didn't DARE say !!!!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> go give him a bj then come back on


Frig that!! tell him to sort himself out! lol:biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Frig that!! tell him to sort himself out! lol:biggrin:


might give him a neck ache


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

right you lot I am off for a while as well Babytashi is treating me to a chinese (meal) for mothers day and going to have a drink as well :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Frig that!! tell him to sort himself out! lol:biggrin:


lol...well said Suzy. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Now STOP making me waste wine !!!!
> 
> That's what i thought but didn't DARE say !!!!!!!


Suttle as a Brick is our Lily


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Now STOP making me waste wine !!!!
> 
> That's what i thought but didn't DARE say !!!!!!!


prim n proper


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Suttle as a Brick is our Lily


yes DT - your as subtle as an elephant taking a dump


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> might give him a neck ache


PMSL!! yeah but it wud keep him quiet!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> prim n proper


Unlike some I could mention


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Unlike some I could mention


perhaps u could teach me to be more subtle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> perhaps u could teach me to be more subtle?


could if I could spell it


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> I was born in Barrowell Green and then lived in Edmonton (hardcore) until i was 11. I still visited Tottenham High Road and clubbed there in my Teens.


Ritzy or Polo Club....I went to both and worked in the latter


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Ritzy or Polo Club....I went to both and worked in the latter


Have you got a pole?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Ritzy or Polo Club....I went to both and worked in the latter


did u really? lol


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> did u really? lol


Yes I used to LIVE at the tottenham Ritzy every Friday and Saturday - loved it. I then worked Friday and Saturday nights at Polo Club for a couple of years. I was working during the week and did it for extra money / to save on spending at the weekends to build up some savings for my house!

Good times. Lot's of fond fond memories!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Ritzy or Polo Club....I went to both and worked in the latter


BOTH!!!!!!!!

LOL. That's what i mean about this forum You never know!!!!!.

I was horribly underage when i went to Ritzys.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Yes I used to LIVE at the tottenham Ritzy every Friday and Saturday - loved it. I then worked Friday and Saturday nights at Polo Club for a couple of years. I was working during the week and did it for extra money / to save on spending at the weekends to build up some savings for my house!
> 
> Good times. Lot's of fond fond memories!


what years are we talking about funky?


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> BOTH!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL. That's what i mean about this forum You never know!!!!!.
> 
> I was horribly underage when i went to Ritzys.


So was I - if I may ask, how old are you Rainy - sorry i would never ask but just wondered about when you were going?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you ever go clubbing in Enfield? Townhouse and the Starlight Rooms?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Did you ever go clubbing in Enfield? Townhouse and the Starlight Rooms?


OMG Yes Both.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> what years are we talking about funky?


Prob 1986-90 for the Ritzy. Then it turned to Zone and went too rave for my liking so moved to the Enfield Palladium. In then got a job collecting glasses at Polo Club - they tended only to have girls behind the bar but then one night they were short and I ended up behing the back bar. I worked at Polo for two years prob 91-93. I have a picture somewhere I would dig it out but the rick astley hair is too embarrassing!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> OMG Yes Both.


what was the club called that they built at the retail park in enfield


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Did you ever go clubbing in Enfield? Townhouse and the Starlight Rooms?


Yes and Yes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> So was I - if I may ask, how old are you Rainy - sorry i would never ask but just wondered about when you were going?


I am 36.

Ritzys was very much 15/16 yrs old but Rudolphs was later in my 20's

Very fond times.

vividly remember the pattered carpet after one particular "pink lady" fuelled evening, no idea how i got passed the bouncers.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm 37, so about the same time!

The Ritzy logo bring back some memories, and a picture of me behind the back bar at Polo - me and natalie used to do taht bar and Mark used to collect our glasses. I'm the one on the left! Ignore the hair!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Every Friday hubby (boyfriend then) would get dressed up and go out clubbing..

Okay Charlie Chans, any of ya been there?


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Every Friday hubby (boyfriend then) would get dressed up and go out clubbing..
> 
> Okay Charlie Chans, any of ya been there?


Yes I loved Charlie Chan's place to be on a Sunday!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Yes I loved Charlie Chan's place to be on a Sunday!


Magnums in Ilford?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> I'm 37, so about the same time!
> 
> The Ritzy logo bring back some memories, and a picture of me behind the back bar at Polo - me and natalie used to do taht bar and Mark used to collect our glasses. I'm the one on the left! Ignore the hair!!


HA HA that's brilliant, yes very Rik Astley.

How funny, small old world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Yes I loved Charlie Chan's place to be on a Sunday!


I remember Chans


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I remember Chans


Closed it down now along with the greyhound stadium -end of an icon...now being built into flats....


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> HA HA that's brilliant, yes very Rik Astley.
> 
> How funny, small old world.


Very!

Polo was funny the dancefloor was tiny and tehy used to have the strings stopping people on the dancefloor till it opened. Me and Nat had to walk aross the dancfloor before it opened. It was always a bit thing..hee hee!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

At the Townhouse there was always an old boy who wore red breeches,,,,all on his lonesome bopping on the dance floor


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I think we have lost everyone else :wink:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> I think we have lost everyone else :wink:


dont know what they are missing lol


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Funny funny memories!

The mad half hour at ritzy that always ended in Greased lightning! My god me and my mates loved taht goddamn place!! My whole week was to exist for Ritzy on a friday and Saturday!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> dont know what they are missing lol


So come on then while no one is watching, what year was you frequenting these places then ????


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Funny funny memories!
> 
> The mad half hour at ritzy that always ended in Greased lightning! My god me and my mates loved taht goddamn place!! My whole week was to exist for Ritzy on a friday and Saturday!


in those days the boys would get all suited and booted


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> So come on then while no one is watching, what year was you frequenting these places then ????


well I started clubbing at 15 so that was about 25 years ago...1984 onwards...


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Epping Country Club


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> in those days the boys would get all suited and booted


You had to wear trousers and shoes you couldn't wear jeans! It was great!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> well I started clubbing at 15 so that was about 25 years ago...1984 onwards...


I was 15 too but i would have been about '88.

Think my memories was more Yazz "the only way is up you know"


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Epping Country Club


Not as much but did go there.

Did you ever drive to hangman's hill LM?


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> I was 15 too but i would have been about '88.
> 
> Think my memories was more Yazz "the only way is up you know"


Yes! We would have been there the same time!

Nomad &Devotion, Vanilla Ice- Ice ice Baby, Betty Boo, Dirty Cash - oh my word!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Not as much but did go there.
> 
> Did you ever drive to hangman's hill LM?


I am really laughing now.

That was where the car went up hill wasn't it.

Was that YOU who scared the pants off me there!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> You had to wear trousers and shoes you couldn't wear jeans! It was great!


I wore skirts up to my backside and white stilletoes


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> I am really laughing now.
> 
> That was where the car went up hill wasn't it.
> 
> Was that YOU who scared the pants off me there!!!!!


Yes yes yes!! Oh my god! Eerie wasn't it. Drive up to the hill. Turn your engine off, take the handbrake off and up you went stopping at the tree where someone hung!!

Eeeek!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Yes! We would have been there the same time!
> 
> Nomad &Devotion, Vanilla Ice- Ice ice Baby, Betty Boo, Dirty Cash - oh my word!!


Yes Yes YES you were there with me !!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Not as much but did go there.
> 
> Did you ever drive to hangman's hill LM?


yes that was spooky, took your handbrake off and up the hill you went,,,cacked my pants the first time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> Yes Yes YES you were there with me !!!!!!


Sounds sort of indecent that last post :yesnod:

Just shows what a small world we live in


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> Yes Yes YES you were there with me !!!!!!


I loved those days - we were like THE Ritzy crowd, we were really well known as we never missed a weekend till it turned to the zone.

About 20 guys and girls. We used to stand opposite the DJ box to the right. All doing these silly dance routines to those song! Oh my those were the days!!

I have started to talking to some of my friends back then on facebook and we often reminice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> I loved those days - we were like THE Ritzy crowd, we were really well known as we never missed a weekend till it turned to the zone.
> 
> About 20 guys and girls. We used to stand opposite the DJ box to the right. All doing these silly dance routines to those song! Oh my those were the days!!
> 
> I have started to talking to some of my friends back then on facebook and we often reminice!


I was generally too drunk to do routines.

Did you live locally??


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am still bestest friends with my original gang - we have seen us get married, have kids, one died, some have been quite ill,,some now are going through divorces....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Sounds sort of indecent that last post :yesnod:
> 
> Just shows what a small world we live in


What a bit When Harry met Sally ish 

Lilys Mum and i live quite close now.

Feel we have crashed the thread somewhat though


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

The drinks at the night clubs were horrendously expensive.....

So me and my mates used to get as pi$$ed as farts before we got to the club


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> What a bit When Harry met Sally ish
> 
> Lilys Mum and i live quite close now.
> 
> Feel we have crashed the thread somewhat though


This is what this thread is about
Enjoy:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> The drinks at the night clubs were horrendously expensive.....
> 
> So me and my mates used to get as pi$$ed as farts before we got to the club


Exactly and then try and act sober AND look over 18 for the bouncers (bet you practiced your birthday in the queue??????


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> I was generally too drunk to do routines.
> 
> Did you live locally??


Ah the days before getting drunk was important! I sued to drive, it was all about being in the ritzy - I never used to drink back then!

my friends all lived in tottenham, Enfield and Chingford, I came from islington!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rainy said:


> What a bit When Harry met Sally ish
> 
> Lilys Mum and i live quite close now.
> 
> Feel we have crashed the thread somewhat though


No you havent at all it is nice to see that there is a common denominator other than the pets between members -it is just finding it


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I loved the 80's - such fab music, clothes, hair the whole caboodle


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks guys im 17 and i now know how to get into a club


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Ah the days before getting drunk was important! I sued to drive, it was all about being in the ritzy - I never used to drink back then!
> 
> my friends all lived in tottenham, Enfield and Chingford, I came from islington!


I used to live in Edmonton but my parents moved to Hertford so i used to come back and visit my best friend.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I loved the 80's - such fab music, clothes, hair the whole caboodle


music - yes!

Clothes and hair - nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Ah the days before getting drunk was important! I sued to drive, it was all about being in the ritzy - I never used to drink back then!
> 
> my friends all lived in tottenham, Enfield and Chingford, I came from islington!


Chapel Street Market?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> thanks guys im 17 and i now know how to get into a club


Think we were lucky, the club was very "relaxed" about it's age limit.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Chapel Street Market?


Yes I was born on Liverpool road. Chap was a saturday tradition


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

rainy said:


> Think we were lucky, the club was very "relaxed" about it's age limit.


Different times, babe !


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Yes I was born on Liverpool road. Chap was a saturday tradition


My Aunt lives in Eckford Street - opposite the Market


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I am going to leave you 2 to it xxxxx

Now Lily, play nicely on SpringerHuskys thread :hand:

nightxxx


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> My Aunt lives in Eckford Street - opposite the Market


Know it well!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am going up the wooden hill now anyway - gotta be up at a decent time tomorrow,,

night night..




(and I was being deadly serious on Springers thread)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have cousins living in and around London went to visit when I was just 18 couldnt believe the fast pace of life after living in the country in deepest darkest Wales - took me bowling one night at about midnight I didnt even know that time of day existed lol 

Did enjoy it but was afraid of the underground :frown2:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have cousins living in and around London went to visit when I was just 18 couldnt believe the fast pace of life after living in the country in deepest darkest Wales - took me bowling one night at about midnight I didnt even know that time of day existed lol
> 
> Did enjoy it but was afraid of the underground :frown2:


the underground at night time is a scary place


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lily's Mum said:


> the underground at night time is a scary place


I found it scary enough in daylight - too fast moving on them esculators for a country girl used to wellies and muck :wink:


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know any different Tashi, I was born in Central London and have always lived here. Sometimes I think about moving but times has never been right. Would LOVE to live in the country but finding a job would worry me. I would hate to spend half my life commuting


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

funkycub said:


> I don't know any different Tashi, I was born in Central London and have always lived here. Sometimes I think about moving but times has never been right. Would LOVE to live in the country but finding a job would worry me. I would hate to spend half my life commuting


Where I stayed was in Waltham Cross but my other cousins had a hairdressers somewhere in London itself, picked up with a lad whilst I was up there he came to visit but couldnt hack the country was supposed to stay for a week but only lasted about 4 days  didnt like my horses and hated the noise of the birds and the owls in the night and couldnt get over the fact that we tended to live in wellies


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Where I stayed was in Waltham Cross but my other cousins had a hairdressers somewhere in London itself, picked up with a lad whilst I was up there he came to visit but couldnt hack the country was supposed to stay for a week but only lasted about 4 days  didnt like my horses and hated the noise of the birds and the owls in the night and couldnt get over the fact that we tended to live in wellies


I used to drink in Waltham cross too (is there a bit of a theme to my youth!!!!)


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

*


tashi said:



Where I stayed was in Waltham Cross but my other cousins had a hairdressers somewhere in London itself, picked up with a lad whilst I was up there he came to visit but couldnt hack the country was supposed to stay for a week but only lasted about 4 days  didnt like my horses and hated the noise of the birds and the owls in the night and couldnt get over the fact that we tended to live in wellies 

Click to expand...

*You do sound very strange!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

funkycub said:


> Different times, babe !


Better times i think. Safer anyway, i can't believe what we used to get up to and i don't think we were ever in danger.

Anyway, thanks for the reminice. Night


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

funkycub said:


> You do sound very strange!!


yep lol I am wellies were the order of the day and worn into the local town as well then and always smelt of horses - he also arrived when we were lambing the ewes and couldnt believe it when we milked the cows - dont think he ever drunk milk again


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> yep lol I am wellies were the order of the day and worn into the local town as well then and always smelt of horses - he also arrived when we were lambing the ewes and couldnt believe it when we milked the cows - dont think he ever drunk milk again


Horses - I have seen them on the telly!!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

friends!!!! what are they  lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> I found it scary enough in daylight - too fast moving on them esculators for a country girl used to wellies and muck :wink:


I'm with you on that Tashi. Give me mud and muck any day


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm with you on that Tashi. Give me mud and muck any day


I wouldn't go back to London for the world.

I am lucky i get the best of both worlds living near a beautiful city but it's also very agricultural.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive not actually met anyone, except i do know theres a lot of people in Lincolnshire!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> Ive not actually met anyone, except i do know theres a lot of people in Lincolnshire!





kira99 said:


> friends!!!! what are they  lol


Give it time, you are both babies on the forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> Give it time, you are both babies on the forum


whats the excuse for me then Rona??
DT


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Give it time, you are both babies on the forum


totally agree 

im guessing theres a good age rang on here too, which is lovely to see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> totally agree
> 
> im guessing theres a good age rang on here too, which is lovely to see.


Yep I'm one of the ancient people


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Yep I'm one of the ancient people


Think I am as well Rona :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> whats the excuse for me then Rona??
> DT


Thought you had loadsa friends


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Yep I'm one of the ancient people


lol i feel it! does that count?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> Thought you had loadsa friends


But I want a special one!rrr:rrr:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol i feel it! does that count?


Not really, wait til you get there


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But I want a special one!rrr:rrr:


awwww, sometimes its best not to have a special friend, just be friendly with most people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But I want a special one!rrr:rrr:


You only need one, they are worth more than 100 acquaintances


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> You only need one, they are worth more than 100 acquaintances


my mam used to tell me that one....its true, but my only true friend happens to be my other half. 
I always thought i would have a special close friend who wasnt my other half.....nevermind lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> You only need one, they are worth more than 100 acquaintances


couldn't agree more - and I have two in real life! One who I started school with and don't see so much of but we are always there for each other, weddings annirversaries, funerals etc.

The other a Miss in her sixties - we have been close friends for almost thirty years!
regards
DT


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I think we have all made special friends on the forum


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I think its special friends here - but when i talk to people i see at work they think i'm crazyut: Well we all know i am but they don't quite see it somehow. Anyway i don't want the outsiders here!!!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL

You lot just crack me up


----------

